# Nobody knows the ten commandments!!



## Augusta (Jan 19, 2007)

Very funny Stephen Cobert interview with a congressman (not sure who) who co-sponsored a bill to display the ten commandments in the House of Representatives. Stephen asks him to name the ten commandments. 

[video=youtube;2jL3-JLHrRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jL3-JLHrRo&mode=related&search="]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jL3-JLHrRo&mode=related&search=[/video]


----------



## Davidius (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## CDM (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 19, 2007)

"Can you think of any better..._building _to put the Ten Commandments in, than in a public building?"


----------



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't decide if that is the funniest thing I have ever seen or the saddest...
and I hate how much that pitiful congressman reminds me of...me.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 19, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I can't decide if that is the funniest thing I have ever seen or the saddest...
> and I hate how much that pitiful congressman reminds me of...me.



Richard, are you saying you don't know the Ten Commandments or that this congressman's mannerisms or features are similar to yours?


----------



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2007)

Sadly I am saying that often when I am put on the spot I don't show a very impressive recall of the Bible. I do however know the 10 commandments (having broken most if not all of them.)
Like I said...sadly.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 19, 2007)

If we had the 10 commandments posted in more public buildings, maybe he would remember them better.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 20, 2007)

SRoper said:


> If we had the 10 commandments posted in more public buildings, maybe he would remember them better.



Why should we insist on posting the 10 commandments in public buildings if we don't post them in our churches? I'd say that there is an h-word that applies here!


----------



## Tirian (Jan 21, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> Why should we insist on posting the 10 commandments in public buildings if we don't post them in our churches? I'd say that there is an h-word that applies here!




Ok, so let's take the hypocrisy out of it, and simply insist on posting them in both places. At the same time, in our homes, in our offices.....

Why not post them in public buildings? Christ is King over all.

Matt


----------



## Archlute (Jan 21, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> Why should we insist on posting the 10 commandments in public buildings if we don't post them in our churches? I'd say that there is an h-word that applies here!




Because, if I had to choose, I'd rather post the Gospel than the Law


----------



## Davidius (Jan 21, 2007)

Archlute said:


> Because, if I had to choose, I'd rather post the Gospel than the Law



But in order for the Gospel to mean anything to a person they have to have the Law first, right? It's a Tutor to bring us to Christ.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 21, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> But in order for the Gospel to mean anything to a person they have to have the Law first, right? It's a Tutor to bring us to Christ.



Yes, but the Law is written upon the heart (Rom. 2:15), everybody comes into the church knowing the Law. The Gospel is a revelation outside of man's capacity to understand apart from God's revelation in Christ Jesus (Rom. 16:25-27).


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2007)

Please tell me that that was not a _real_ Congresscritter...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 21, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Please tell me that that was not a _real_ Congresscritter...



My thoughts exactly - seems to me it must have been a put-on... the guy's a faux reporter on Comedy Central, after all.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 21, 2007)

whoops. I guess it was really Lynn Westmoreland of GA.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)




----------

